# Arizona Mini Vacation



## GQ. (Aug 25, 2006)

I took a quick trip to Arizona with the family this week.  I managed to find a few invertebrates while out.  I found many more things during a night hike, but my camera takes lousy night photos.  Here are some things I found during the day.

Easy way to find cool critters.  Look for the signs.






Solifugid






Vaejovis sp. ? ~90 miles North of Phoenix






Vaejovis sp. ? ~60 miles North of Phoenix


----------



## GQ. (Aug 25, 2006)

Aphonopelma chalcodes






Aphonopelma chalcodes habitat






Hadrurus arizonensis and Vaejovis spinigerus habitat






Where squirrels are grown.






Where snakes come from.  I took a photo of this guy in situ on the side of a trail.  He was content to sit and watch us in the safety of the rodent burrow.


----------



## mackids (Aug 25, 2006)

Great pictures! thanks for sharing. Where in AZ is this?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 25, 2006)

That's a gorgeous A.chalcodes!  What an underrated species!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 25, 2006)

awesome pics.that squirrl made me lol


----------



## GQ. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  We spent the majority of the time in in Phoenix visiting family.  We also took a drive straight north of Phoenix.  I'm the only one that likes to look for inverts in the family.  I had to make frequent stops at likely invert places under the guise of bathroom breaks.    The A. chalcodes was actually the very last critter I found.  I have found them a few times in the past and I still look forward to seeing them.  They are great tarantulas.  The squirrel cracked me up as well.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Gil!  Sometime you and the family need to make it out to W Tx for herping.


----------



## GQ. (Aug 26, 2006)

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> Sometime you and the family need to make it out to W Tx for herping.


I would love that Sky.  I've been wanting to make another trip to that area.  My last trip there was a dismal failure.  I need to get back and redeem myself.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pix Gil! Love that racer picture!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 18, 2006)

Sweet sign! Can you pull one of those down and mail it to me? That would look totally sweet in my invert room


----------



## JSN (Oct 15, 2006)

the second Vaejovid is a Vaejovis spinigerus if you were still unsure, pretty nice examples too...love the A. chalcodes...


----------

